# Interesting run-in with ex husband



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Well.....several weeks ago my ex husband texts and ask if I am going to the Rock Festival (out of the city). We have attended this Festival for 3 consecutive years. This year we are divorced. 

He said he had an extra ticket???? I said I was going and not alone. He understood. 

A few weeks prior to the Festival he texts a random "I miss you" text. I don't respond.

I am at the Festival with friends and didn't see him for several hours. From a distance (crowded) I see him with a woman....holding hands. I sit down in my folding chair and watch him a few more times "prance" around but never really stopping to hear the music.

I knew I may run into him. I knew he was seeing other people (dating). Our breakup was quick...I walked on out vacation after struggling for awhile. The same night he relapsed on meth; sleep with escorts and hooked up with a woman to "date" her while on our vacay. He's sick. Once home and newly separated, he advertised himself on Match.com.

Anyway...it surprised me how it effected me to see him. It took a few days to quit obsessing. I pray I don't see him again as it impedes me healing.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like you have a lot to heal from CW. All power to you.

It's good that you are going out and about, getting on with life.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

The same day that I got home, he texted and asked if I went to the festival. He didn't see me but I saw him. I told him that I did and how much fun I had. I didn't give him the satisfaction of letting him know that I saw him.

It's almost a week after seeing him. I know now that it was a good thing. Sort of a catalyst of some sort-to move on.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Corpuswife said:


> *The same day that I got home, he texted and asked if I went to the festival.* He didn't see me but I saw him. I told him that I did and how much fun I had. *I didn't give him the satisfaction of letting him know that I saw him.*
> 
> It's almost a week after seeing him. I know now that it was a good thing. Sort of a catalyst of some sort-to move on.


IMO he saw you. That is why he texted the same day. At least, that is what I would have done. He was fishing to see if you saw HIM. 

You did good young lady. Stay strong.


----------



## Unicus (Jun 2, 2016)

Divorce represents real loss! it takes time.

Why are you txting with him? Cut the cord, it doesn't sound helpful for him to be that available to you.  

When I rip the band aide off, I rip it quickly. You?


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

This is to be expected, for some time yet! Just know that the best thing to do is No Contact. Don't see him, don't talk with him. I would not be texting him (except for parenting information) Young kids? ok, No kids? remove his number from your phone, block it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's not out of your life as long as you continue to respond to his texts.


----------

